

The Startling Poetry of a Nearly Forgotten Japanese Modernist - lermontov
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-startling-poetry-of-a-nearly-forgotten-japanese-modernist

======
fernly
Some samples in English translation:

[http://www.asu.edu/pipercwcenter/how2journal/archive/online_...](http://www.asu.edu/pipercwcenter/how2journal/archive/online_archive/v2_2_2004/current/translation/chika.htm#poem1)

